# Peak in type 1 cases in winter



## aymes (Aug 24, 2009)

http://diabetes.org.uk/About_us/News_Landing_Page/Is-Winter-to-blame-for-Type-1-diabetes/


Article from DUK's website regarding a correlation between the number of cases diagnosed in winter as opposed to other times of year.

Interesting but I'm a little skeptical. I'd have thought other things could help account for it. I would speculate that diagnosis might be delayed when the weather's warmer, as what insulin there is left would be working 'better'. And I would think people tend to eat more carbs in winter which might accelerate the condition.....?


----------



## Steff (Aug 24, 2009)

hmm ty for that link aymes very intresting thread , id agree with what you said surely more pepps will eat more carbs in the colder months


----------



## sofaraway (Aug 24, 2009)

People pick up more coughs/colds etc in winter. So as everyone has increased insulin needs and more insulin resistance when they are ill, when someone with failing beta cells picks something up the extra need cannot be met and diabetes becomes evident.


----------

